# I came up with a new sandwich the other day...



## AllenOK (Nov 14, 2005)

My boss was making some appetizers with some thinly-sliced honey smoked turkey breast.  Suddenly, inspiration struck.  I toasted a piece of marbled light and dark rye bread.  I cut that in half on a diagonal.  Both pieces received some Chipotle mayo (we happen to have some in stock), a piece of lettuce, and I placed a couple pieces of the turkey on, and some bacon that had cajun seasoning on it.  Then, I placed a piece of pepperjack cheese over this, flipped it together, and tried it.  OMG!  It was GOOD!


----------



## Constance (Nov 14, 2005)

Allen, I think some of our most creative work comes from using what happens to be on hand, whether it be cooking, or some other art form.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 14, 2005)

That's entirely all to true, especially "under pressure".  Many new things at a restaurant come about because someone needs something in a hurry, and the kitchen doesn't have it prepped, so it needs to be made completely from scratch as fast as possible.

When I thought of this sandwich, I was under a kind of pressure, a rumbling sensation from my stomach  

Tomatoes would probably be a great addition to this sandwich, but, I am not a fan of raw tomatoes.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 14, 2005)

Can  I try one with white bread.  Rye and I don't get a long to well.
Everything else sounds good though.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 14, 2005)

Certainly!  I did the marbled rye as I absolutely love that stuff.  It's made at a local bakery, so I'll probably be buying it in the future.

Sourdough, or an herbed focaccia, would work well with this also.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 14, 2005)

Allen,
sounds great, I love any rye and the marbled sound soooo good..I use pepper jack cheese so often I have a fairly large block of it...Can't wait to give your new sandwich a try... Thank you 
kadesma


----------

